# Weird Question (Painting Eyeglass Frames)



## steppinthrax (Nov 29, 2010)

So this is probably a pretty weird one here....

I have some nice eyeglass frames. I have a habit of showering with my glasses on, as a result the paint has started to chip off the frame. I want to know what type of paint would have a HIGH DURABILITY that can be used on the frame and one that I can shower with etc.... 

My suspicion is like some automotive lacquer (dupli color) etc...


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep.....that is a weird question.

And, your right about the paint choice. Go for it.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

I hate to contribute to the wastefulness of our society, but you can get frames pretty cheap nowadays (like, 20 dollars with prescription lenses)


----------



## steppinthrax (Nov 29, 2010)

TheBobmanNH said:


> I hate to contribute to the wastefulness of our society, but you can get frames pretty cheap nowadays (like, 20 dollars with prescription lenses)


LOL,

I know, these are from zeni optical. Just that every pair of frames I've had have had that issues (paint chipping off). Even one's I've gotten in stores. I know they are all made in china. My suspicion is they have been using cheap paint nowadays.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

steppinthrax said:


> So this is probably a pretty weird one here....
> 
> I have some nice eyeglass frames. I have a habit of showering with my glasses on, as a result the paint has started to chip off the frame. I want to know what type of paint would have a HIGH DURABILITY that can be used on the frame and one that I can shower with etc....
> 
> My suspicion is like some automotive lacquer (dupli color) etc...


 
Hey Step...

I assume you're talking about plastic frames - If so, it'd be a great help to know what type of plastic we're dealing with. Most plastics can be painted pretty successfully with Krylon's Fusion or Rustoleum Plastic Surfaces formulations. For even greater adhesion, use an Adhesive Promoter (several on the market - Rustoleum, Duplicolor, etc.), then apply a Krylon type product...but if your frames are made of teflon, kynar, PE or HDPE, pretty much nothing is gonna work on 'em - regardless what the can may imply. 

I know I'm gonna regret asking this, but why do you shower with your glasses on anyway?


----------



## steppinthrax (Nov 29, 2010)

ric knows paint said:


> Hey Step...
> 
> I assume you're talking about plastic frames - If so, it'd be a great help to know what type of plastic we're dealing with. Most plastics can be painted pretty successfully with Krylon's Fusion or Rustoleum Plastic Surfaces formulations. For even greater adhesion, use an Adhesive Promoter (several on the market - Rustoleum, Duplicolor, etc.), then apply a Krylon type product...but if your frames are made of teflon, kynar, PE or HDPE, pretty much nothing is gonna work on 'em - regardless what the can may imply.
> 
> I know I'm gonna regret asking this, but why do you shower with your glasses on anyway?


No, metal frames.

Plastic frames usually have the color inside of them.... (as part of the plastic)


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Two weird things to consider. Metal frames tend to cross fire parts of the brian and can be unhealthy. I would avoid them. Also, toxic paint so close to your face may be harmful. I would buy a new pair of trendy frameless and be done


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

mj12 said:


> Two weird things to consider. Metal frames tend to cross fire parts of the brian and can be unhealthy. I would avoid them. Also, toxic paint so close to your face may be harmful. I would buy a new pair of trendy frameless and be done


HUH :confused1:


----------



## steppinthrax (Nov 29, 2010)

ToolSeeker said:


> HUH :confused1:


I've never heard what this guy was talking about (metal frames shorting brain waves). He must have gotten that info from some tin-foil hat website. Also DRY paint is never toxic. All paints must contain some solvent so that they can dry, but once they are dry it doesn't matter.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

mj12 said:


> Two weird things to consider. Metal frames tend to cross fire parts of the brian and can be unhealthy. I would avoid them. Also, toxic paint so close to your face may be harmful. I would buy a new pair of trendy frameless and be done



Is that you, Walter? http://www.health-science-spirit.com/basicrules.html

Long read, but good for some laughs.:jester:


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry not me. I did enjoy the read. Some material is out of date, or a little off. Too each their own, glad you got some laughs.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

TheBobmanNH said:


> I hate to contribute to the wastefulness of our society, but you can get frames pretty cheap nowadays (like, 20 dollars with prescription lenses)


LOL!
I've had glasses since I was 4 years old. The last set I bought cost 180 for the frames and 400 for the lenses.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

steppinthrax said:


> So this is probably a pretty weird one here....
> 
> I have some nice eyeglass frames. I have a habit of showering with my glasses on, as a result the paint has started to chip off the frame. I want to know what type of paint would have a HIGH DURABILITY that can be used on the frame and one that I can shower with etc....
> 
> My suspicion is like some automotive lacquer (dupli color) etc...


I've painted frames before and I've used automotive spray paint. Works good but it does wear after a while and you have to repaint.

Take the lenses out and steel wool the frames real good before spraying.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Bob Sanders said:


> LOL!
> I've had glasses since I was 4 years old. The last set I bought cost 180 for the frames and 400 for the lenses.


I've also had glasses since I was a child and used to spend stupid money for them. It seems absurd to spend 400 dollars when you can spend 20.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Here's crazy idea......
Heat shrink.


----------

